# Greetings



## Inshorefisherman (Aug 21, 2015)

That's awesome! I'm about to pick up a Mitzi 15 that will by my primary fishing platform for the foreseeable future. Can't wait to get into fly fishing, only ever caught salmon that way. saltwater fly fishing seems much more challanging, a lot more water to cover. Fishing for salmon it's mostly just let it float the river and flip it back up when it gets to tight line again


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Inshorefisherman said:


> That's awesome! I'm about to pick up a Mitzi 15 that will by my primary fishing platform for the foreseeable future. Can't wait to get into fly fishing, only ever caught salmon that way. saltwater fly fishing seems much more challanging, a lot more water to cover. Fishing for salmon it's mostly just let it float the river and flip it back up when it gets to tight line again


Congrats on the Mitzi. I think that you'll like fishing the fly. For me, the biggest challenge was learning to cast from a boat... Much easier from the beach.


----------



## Inshorefisherman (Aug 21, 2015)

im pretty good on my double haul so casting hopefully won't be an issue. The Mitzi's got a huge casting platform that's surprisingly stable so I'm hoping it's an easy transition. How long was it before you caught a fish with your fly rod?


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Inshorefisherman said:


> How long was it before you caught a fish with your fly rod?


I caught my first fish in about a month.


----------

